# Keine Ähnlichkeit mehr bei Mary-Kate & Ashley nach zahlreichen Ops!



## beachkini (7 Juni 2012)

​
Mary-Kate und Ashley Olsen (beide 25) sehen mittlerweile eher wie zweieiige Zwillinge aus und nicht wie eineiige, was die beiden Stars ja eigentlich sind. Und das liegt nicht nur an der neuen dunklen Haarfarbe von Mary-Kate, dass die jungen Multimillionäre so dermaßen unterschiedlich aussehen. Vordergründig liegt es wohl eher an den zahlreichen Beauty-OPs, die Mary-Kate in der Vergangenheit ganz offensichtlich über sich ergehen lassen hat.

Als die zwei Schauspielerinnen sich am Montag bei den CFDA Fashion Awards in New York auf dem roten Teppich blicken ließen, war ganz deutlich ein Unterschied in ihren hübschen Gesichtern zu erkennen. Dr. med. Jaroslaw Tribull-Potapczuk, Facharzt für plastische Chirurgie aus Berlin, bestätigte gegenüber Promiflash: „_Soweit man nur aufgrund unbewegter Bilder beurteilen kann, dürften hier die Lippen konturiert, die Wangenknochen und das Kinn vergrössert und deutlicher definiert und die Nase korrigiert worden sein._“

Wenigstens kann man die beiden jetzt besser auseinanderhalten, obwohl keine der zwei eine Schönheits-Operation wirklich nötig gehabt hätte.

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...fda-fashion-awards-june-4-58x-update-2-a.html


----------



## Elander (7 Juni 2012)

Mary-Kate siehr echt schrecklich aus^^


----------



## stuftuf (7 Juni 2012)

also der Schuss ging echt nach hinten los.... warum muss man sich nur so verunstalten lassen?

Zu viel Geld? Zu wenig Selbstbewußtsein?

Ich finde es fürchterlich!


----------

